# Sony alpha 580



## Jasonstrat (May 9, 2011)

I'd like to see if anyone has used or tried this camera. I currently have the 350 and am unhappy with the low light photos. Lighted photos are great!  But I've heard the 580 is much better and rivals the cannon sensor and iso handling.


----------



## wtdeane (May 10, 2011)

The 580 is great, but I am holding out for the a77 to be announced this summer (July?).  If you are not in a hurry to buy, I would wait to compare the two models side-by-side.

Cheers!


----------



## Jasonstrat (May 13, 2011)

Thanks. I believe the a77 is mirrorless though and I'm not sire I want to go that route but I don't know enough about it yet. Anyone have any thoughts??


----------



## kassad (May 13, 2011)

The a77 will be a slt (semi translucent mirror) just like the a55.


----------



## jason324 (May 18, 2011)

The 580 is a pretty sweat camera and better ion low light that the a55. Not that much better though  

Best,
Jay


----------



## zeubest (May 21, 2011)

Just brought a A580 .

My previous camera was a canon 450d : the difference of sensibility in low light is impressive.
I'we choosen the a580 because of the sensibility of its sensor, and I do confirm that it's a great reflex at high iso levels.
DxOMark - Sony Alpha 580

The live view function is a pleasure to use ( and it's better it is because of the position of the visor.).
I brought it with a 18-55 lens (3.5 5.6 sam), cheap build, but giving good results.
Of course, this lens is far from the best ones, but, for the price....

I love this camera


----------

